
My first programs: Old Pascal programs I wrote in the early nineties - speps
https://github.com/ca98am79/my-first-programs
======
rafaqueque
I also have code that I wrote since the very beginning and it's amazing to see
how we improved over time.

------
yason
The best thing about old first-time programs is the naming. It can be quite
revealing and unexpected when you remember where the name came from (or might
have come). I liked the "psycho" program with its graphical glory. By name
only it could've been nearly anything. I think I also might have had a program
called "psycho" in the very early years...

------
agumonkey
I smiled at psycho (spent a lot of time composing random and lines). You
didn't try the fire graphical trick / demo ?

~~~
fishanz
Doesn't have the pascal source?

~~~
agumonkey
I just remembered it was mostly inline asm, like
[http://sh1.webring.com/people/gu/um_3792/demos.html](http://sh1.webring.com/people/gu/um_3792/demos.html)

ps: here is the description in pseudo code (4 lines near bottom)
[http://pascal.sources.ru/demo/otfire.htm](http://pascal.sources.ru/demo/otfire.htm)

tl;dr: it's a very approximative diffusion process.

------
ca98am79
It is really gratifying in a way that I can't really say, that all of these
old programs I wrote for myself and by myself as a young teenager are now, 25
years later, getting attention by people all over the world. It's crazy and
awesome - thanks!

------
LenSys
I'm jealous of you guys :( I wrote my first line of code at 19, almost 20. I'm
now almost 22 and hoping to work in the field after graduating this summer

------
fishanz
I love this. Makes me want to put my childhood code on github. Thanks!

